# Shameless Plug - if you're an author



## palides2021 (Feb 12, 2022)

Lately, I have noticed on SF that several members have written and published books, as I have. I thought it would be nice to have a place for them to write about their books and where people can get them. I'm not here to advertise anyone, but like I've told others, "don't hide your light under a bushel."

If there is any interest, then we will share our books with others here. Often, I get a chance to offer my books for free, and I do advertise it then.
Let me know if there is any interest and we'll go from there.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 12, 2022)

I DID mention my books on a thread and one vicious member  angerly retorted that I cannot advertise these on the Forum.  
I wasn't showing them to sell them on here, for they are on Amazon and Barnes and Noble; Apple Tunes and Google Play.
I think your idea is a great one but there are a few people on here who set out to quench ideas.
If you get this started, please let me know.  Sure hope you can do it!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 12, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I DID mention my books on a thread and one vicious member  angerly retorted that I cannot advertise these on the Forum.
> I wasn't showing them to sell them on here, for they are on Amazon and Barnes and Noble; Apple Tunes and Google Play.
> I think your idea is a great one but there are a few people on here who set out to quench ideas.
> If you get this started, please let me know.  Sure hope you can do it!


Gaer, I would love to have a look at your books! If anyone objects, we'll deal with it when it happens!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm just glad we have such talented people here on board!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 13, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Gaer, I would love to have a look at your books! If anyone objects, we'll deal with it when it happens!


Haha!  Ok!  On this thread?  Only if you will also post YOURS!  We'll try it!
I have written four books about Angelic communication.  I will show two of them.  One is at the Publishers 
An Angel appeared to me, touched me on the forehead and spoke to me.  I was told to write their sacred messages to the world.  
(not a joke)  This was real! These books are quite controversial and were written just as received.  I didn't change a word.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Haha!  Ok!  On this thread?  Only if you will also post YOURS!  We'll try it!
> I have written four books about Angelic communication.  I will show two of them.  One is at the Publishers
> An Angel appeared to me, touched me on the forehead and spoke to me.  I was told to write their sacred messages to the world.
> (not a joke)  This was real! These books are quite controversial and were written just as received.  I didn't change a word.View attachment 208372View attachment 208373


Wow! I definitely need to read these! Thank you @Gaer! This is good! We need to support each other and share our works with each other. I consider this a chance to expand our universes and learn from each other. I like that you did not put the link and only the book covers. This way people can decide to look them up on their own if they want to. Great idea! Let's keep them coming!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 13, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Wow! I definitely need to read these! Thank you @Gaer! This is good! We need to support each other and share our works with each other. I consider this a chance to expand our universes and learn from each other. I like that you did not put the link and only the book covers. This way people can decide to look them up on their own if they want to. Great idea! Let's keep them coming!


Tell us about YOUR BOOKS!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Tell us about YOUR BOOKS!


I have to find the book covers first, then upload, so it will take a little while! I've saved the book covers on external hard drives so I don't lose them, now I have to hunt them down. haha

BTW, I've ordered one of your books and am looking forward to reading it! Thank you!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

Each writer has a story to tell. Their own story. Mine is about Greece and its islands, and it's history. When I visited the island of my parents when I was a college student, little did I know I would be writing about the island several years later. So my books focus on Greece. I tend to write sweet love stories (no sex or violence) with the protagonist being a woman coming of age who experiences hardship but maintains her integrity and principles and wins in the end.
My first book, Lipsi's Daughter, is a Cinderella-style story with a twist. More to come later....BTW This is not an advertisement just sharing with you what I have written. Looking forward to seeing your works on this thread!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 13, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Each writer has a story to tell. Their own story. Mine is about Greece and its islands, and it's history. When I visited the island of my parents when I was a college student, little did I know I would be writing about the island several years later. So my books focus on Greece. I tend to write sweet love stories (no sex or violence) with the protagonist being a woman coming of age who experiences hardship but maintains her integrity and principles and wins in the end.
> My first book, Lipsi's Daughter, is a Cinderella-style story with a twist. More to come later....BTW This is not an advertisement just sharing with you what I have written. Looking forward to seeing your works on this thread!
> View attachment 208381


Wow!  That book sounds wonderful!  A book of building character!  
I know there are many more authors on here.  Hope they all will share their books on your thread!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  That book sounds wonderful!  A book of building character!
> I know there are many more authors on here.  Hope they all will share their books on your thread!


Thank you, Gaer! I have several more but thought I'd start here. Maybe if we tag others, like @john19485 and @Grampa Don, they will share their works. I know there are others, but can't remember their names at the moment.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

I forgot to mention, that my first book, Lipsi's Daughter, takes place on Lipsi Island, which is located in the Dodecanese islands. It is near Patmos and Rhodes islands. One of my sisters has moved back there since the 1980s and they have tour boats that go to several islands for the day and people can swim off the boat in clear waters and they stop for a break at a restaurant. I was there before the pandemic and experienced it, and loved the excursion. She also lets rooms with kitchenettes, located on the bay there, and the rooms are a few steps from the beach. Many people visit there during the summers, particularly from England and the cold European countries. Have been thinking of writing a sequel to this book....like "Return to Lipsi." Will see.

Here's a short video that my cousin Angie made of the island. She actually made a longer one, but this one highlights the island:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I forgot to mention, that my first book, Lipsi's Daughter, takes place on Lipsi Island, which is located in the Dodecanese islands. It is near Patmos and Rhodes islands. One of my sisters has moved back there since the 1980s and they have tour boats that go to several islands for the day and people can swim off the boat in clear waters and they stop for a break at a restaurant. I was there before the pandemic and experienced it, and loved the excursion. She also lets rooms with kitchenettes, located on the bay there, and the rooms are a few steps from the beach. Many people visit there during the summers, particularly from England and the cold European countries. Have been thinking of writing a sequel to this book....like "Return to Lipsi." Will see.
> 
> Here's a short video that my cousin Angie made of the island. She actually made a longer one, but this one highlights the island:


@palides2021 I just loved that video. Greece is one of the places I always wanted to visit.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 13, 2022)

Going back used to seem so possible.

For the life of me, I still can't figure out why life was so anxious to run me outta paradise three different times. Even then sometimes, in the middle of the jungle, unable to see my own hand in front of my face, that tantalizing possibility of home was the only loose thumbtack my mind could hang on.

That person was just GONE four years later though, an' I didn't even know who that was anymore or how to bring them back. Fours years later I didn't even remember anybody from my high school class there...nobody. Maybe it was getting shot in the head. Maybe it was watching a lot of people I cared about die in hard ways. That person was missed, sometimes mourned, but I guess there's only moving forward once you've seen an' done enough killing.

Lord knows I tried. Waiting around for six months. Hanging on the promises of my Uncles. Waiting for life after death to start.

I shouldn't even be alive to WRITE this. Some people say I had a gift, but if it WAS a gift then the DEVIL was in the details. The gift of survival carries the curse of being surrounded by people without it. They disappear an' carry off pieces of your soul.

I've waited a long time to tell my story. Between wounds, agent orange, an' a little judiciously repenting of hard living, my time's been shortened an' I'm lucky

to be alive right now, much less in a year or two. I guess it's time now. Maybe when you see this you can answer the only question I still ask, why am I still alive?
https://www.amazon.com/John-R.-Mizell/e/B00H9ZSWNQ?ref_=dbs_p_ebk_r00_abau_000000


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 13, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Thank you, Gaer! I have several more but thought I'd start here. Maybe if we tag others, like @john19485 and @Grampa Don, they will share their works. I know there are others, but can't remember their names at the moment.


I only have one book published on Amazon, and I doubt anyone on this forum would be interested in it.  It's called Don's Airbrush Tips, and unless you are an airbrush user you would find it pretty dull.  But, it has done well for me.  There are people who do need it and it is one of those niche subjects with little competition.  The reviews have been very satisfying.

I couldn't write dialog if my life depended on it.  But, in my career I wrote a lot of technical stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Lately, I have noticed on SF that several members have written and published books, as I have. I thought it would be nice to have a place for them to write about their books and where people can get them. I'm not here to advertise anyone, but like I've told others, "don't hide your light under a bushel."
> 
> If there is any interest, then we will share our books with others here. Often, I get a chance to offer my books for free, and I do advertise it then.
> Let me know if there is any interest and we'll go from there.


This reminds me of an old thread here by another dear member.  This is her thread, I think it's very nice for our talented members to share their art or writings.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/my-book-the-cats-of-stony-river-by-pookie.17691/


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

Thank you everyone! I will look into these books that you've posted. Keep them coming!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> I only have one book published on Amazon, and I doubt anyone on this forum would be interested in it.  It's called Don's Airbrush Tips, and unless you are an airbrush user you would find it pretty dull.  But, it has done well for me.  There are people who do need it and it is one of those niche subjects with little competition.  The reviews have been very satisfying.
> 
> I couldn't write dialog if my life depended on it.  But, in my career I wrote a lot of technical stuff.


This is an amazing book! Well detailed and informative. I had a peek at it, and appreciate you writing it. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Going back used to seem so possible.
> 
> For the life of me, I still can't figure out why life was so anxious to run me outta paradise three different times. Even then sometimes, in the middle of the jungle, unable to see my own hand in front of my face, that tantalizing possibility of home was the only loose thumbtack my mind could hang on.
> 
> ...


I have ordered your book and can't wait to read it!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

Ok, here's another book I've published. The Greek Maiden and the English Lord is a historical novel about a little girl who is captured by gypsies during the Greek revolution and when she turns 16, finds out  the truth about her past. Her search for her real parents takes her to England. I made a trailer of it on Youtube. I play the piano part throughout the piece:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2022)

Amazing intro to your book, Patty!


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 13, 2022)

@palides2021 I just love Greece.  We've visited Athens and some of the islands many times.  

When I was growing up on the west coast of Florida I had a couple of Greek friends and we used to visit Tarpon Springs for the Greek Festivals and the sponge divers.  

Enjoy this video!






I was fortunate enough to attend a conference in Athens many years ago where we were treated to a traditional Greek wedding.  And I'm always up for Baklava and Ouzo... just not in large amounts!

This was one of my favorite views, from the rooftop restaurant at the Grande Bretagne.


----------



## RFW (Feb 13, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @palides2021 I just love Greece.  We've visited Athens and some of the islands many times.
> 
> When I was growing up on the west coast of Florida I had a couple of Greek friends and we used to visit Tarpon Springs for the Greek Festivals and the sponge divers.
> 
> ...


That seems so atmospheric.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @palides2021 I just love Greece.  We've visited Athens and some of the islands many times.
> 
> When I was growing up on the west coast of Florida I had a couple of Greek friends and we used to visit Tarpon Springs for the Greek Festivals and the sponge divers.
> 
> ...


Thanks, @dseag2! Greece has been affected by a number of setbacks, including the refugee crisis, but it's a beautiful country, nevertheless. I have family in Tarpon Springs, including my mom, and I visit them often.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes, I know.  I was aware of the issues with economic austerity, and during the height of it we saw windows broken in storefronts and protests outside our hotel, but we overlooked it.  I know some of the older landmarks have become run down due to the economic situation but we still admire the history and love the spirit and friendliness of the Greek people.  

When we visited last September, there was such a dearth in tourism that the locals went out of their way to accommodate us.  It was actually the best trip we've taken.  We always visit the Acropolis and Acropolis Museum and take the hop-on-hop-off bus.

I love that you have family in Tarpon Springs.  I have such fond memories.  This forum is truly a way to connect us all to our common history and interests.


----------



## Devi (Feb 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Ok, here's another book I've published. The Greek Maiden and the English Lord is a historical novel about a little girl who is captured by gypsies during the Greek revolution and when she turns 16, finds out  the truth about her past. Her search for her real parents takes her to England. I made a trailer of it on Youtube. I play the piano part throughout the piece:


Wow — a romance novel (I _think_ that's the term?). Sounds wonderful ... I just bought it.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 14, 2022)

Devi said:


> Wow — a romance novel (I _think_ that's the term?). Sounds wonderful ... I just bought it.


Thank you, Devi! That was kind of you. I hope you enjoy the story!


----------



## Devi (Feb 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Thank you, Devi! That was kind of you. I hope you enjoy the story!


You're welcome, and I'm sure I will. I'll read it as soon as I'm done with my current Kindle purchase.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 14, 2022)

One other SF member that I think has written in the past is @Gary O', so if he sees this, I hope he shares what he's written with us!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> One other SF member that I think has written in the past is @Gary O', so if he sees this, I hope he shares what he's written with us!


Hey, I've put the bulk of that in my thread 
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/vivid-memories-of-childhood-and-beyond.32732/

Oh, I wrote another little book (a whopping 84 pages) that did OKish

It's out of print now

I have it nestled 'tween a couple also rans on my desk


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 14, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Hey, I've put the bulk of that in my thread
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/vivid-memories-of-childhood-and-beyond.32732/
> 
> Oh, I wrote another little book (a whopping 84 pages) that did OKish
> ...


Thanks for replying to this thread and for sharing your thread, @Gary O.'


----------



## john19485 (Feb 14, 2022)

Here are some ways I advertise, book signings, I also had bussiness cards made up that I hand out, I have a sign in my front yard with my book cover on it, sign on my car ,


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 15, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Here are some ways I advertise, book signings, I also had bussiness cards made up that I hand out, I have a sign in my front yard with my book cover on it, sign on my car ,


Good ideas, John! By the way, your book came today, so will start reading it soon!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 15, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Haha!  Ok!  On this thread?  Only if you will also post YOURS!  We'll try it!
> I have written four books about Angelic communication.  I will show two of them.  One is at the Publishers
> An Angel appeared to me, touched me on the forehead and spoke to me.  I was told to write their sacred messages to the world.
> (not a joke)  This was real! These books are quite controversial and were written just as received.  I didn't change a word.View attachment 208372View attachment 208373


Your first book arrived today! Have it on my list to read next!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 15, 2022)

For those who don't read but prefer audio, I taped the first chapter of Lipsi's Daughter. The piano music is my own:


----------



## Gaer (Feb 15, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Your first book arrived today! Have it on my list to read next!


Oh . . . I know you will think this "far-fetched" but these are truly sacred messages received from the Holy Angels.
Please read with an open mind, as many things they speak of are unheard of in organized religions.
These words are not from my own mind or imagination.  These are truths from the Heavens.  Thanks Palides!
I'm so glad you started this thread!  You're a cool lady!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 15, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh . . . I know you will think this "far-fetched" but these are truly sacred messages received from the Holy Angels.
> Please read with an open mind, as many things they speak of are unheard of in organized religions.
> These words are not from my own mind or imagination.  These are truths from the Heavens.  Thanks Palides!
> I'm so glad you started this thread!  You're a cool lady!


Thank you, dear Gaer! I have already started reading it! I am in awe of your humbleness and courage in all of this! I also saw a video of yours where you were interviewed and you talked about it. You might want to share it here for those who have difficulty reading. Just a thought!

I think part of writing a book is sharing a piece of your life with the world. You have a natural knack with words. Keep on writing!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> also rans


LOL


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 16, 2022)

@john19485, started reading your book and was chuckling with your story about the snakes! You have a knack for storytelling. Looking forward to reading the rest!


----------



## john19485 (Feb 16, 2022)

Thank you for reading my life's story, just had some interesting things happen to me, thru out mylife.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 18, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Thank you for reading my life's story, just had some interesting things happen to me, thru out mylife.


Now reached the Vietnam part, and your near-death experience there. Wow! Your lighthearted way of writing, the warm characters, the boot camp, all incredibly unique yet realistic. Couldn't put the book down.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 19, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Now reached the Vietnam part, and your near-death experience there. Wow! Your lighthearted way of writing, the warm characters, the boot camp, all incredibly unique yet realistic. Couldn't put the book down.


Thank you, I have been under the weather today , I had a litter fall last night, hurt my leg a little, I will be ok, sure  appracate , the nice comments, on my book.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 19, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Thank you, I have been under the weather today , I had a litter fall last night, hurt my leg a little, I will be ok, sure  appracate , the nice comments, on my book.


Sorry about your fall! Am enjoying your book tremendously! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 21, 2022)

@Gaer, I have begun reading your incredible book "Angels Explain God..." and couldn't put it down! It resonated with me, and there were so many truths in it (from my past readings, my religion, and my own spirituality). So many passages speak to me. For example, "If thoughts of goodness fill the mind, this will bring goodness into the life" (p. 68).

"Adverse occurrences will happen in life. Pay close attention to the ways to respond. You can make a situation worse or enhance the moment through your response. Choose to make the moment better. Lift yourself out of the nucleus of the situation  physically, mentally, and emotionally" (p.80).

I spoke to my mom about some of the passages I read, and she agreed with many of the things said in the book. There are also some thoughts/passages that are new to me, but I have an open mind. Will continue to read for a long time.

Thank you!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 21, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Thank you, I have been under the weather today , I had a litter fall last night, hurt my leg a little, I will be ok, sure  appracate , the nice comments, on my book.




here's hopin' that your back on steady feet right quick...


----------



## Gaer (Feb 21, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> @Gaer, I have begun reading your incredible book "Angels Explain God..." and couldn't put it down! It resonated with me, and there were so many truths in it (from my past readings, my religion, and my own spirituality). So many passages speak to me. For example, "If thoughts of goodness fill the mind, this will bring goodness into the life" (p. 68).
> 
> "Adverse occurrences will happen in life. Pay close attention to the ways to respond. You can make a situation worse or enhance the moment through your response. Choose to make the moment better. Lift yourself out of the nucleus of the situation  physically, mentally, and emotionally" (p.80).
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked it!  But, These are not my words.  These are words directly from the Holy Angels!
I know you don't believe this but these came THROUGH ME.  They are sacred messages , NOT from my imagination.
People tend to believe only words from thousands of years ago and I don't want to undermine anyone's belief systems
but Angels communicate with and appear to many souls of Earth now even more than in ancient times.
Angels are always with you.  You just need to be aware of them.  
If you were touched by an Angel of God, your eyes would fill with tears, you would gasp 
and you would fall on your knees in absolute AWE!
I was "taken back" by some things they told me because they are beyond belief but I've
come to know everything they told me is absolute truth!
I sincerely thank you for reading it and for your wonderful words!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 21, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm so glad you liked it!  But, These are not my words.  These are words directly from the Holy Angels!
> I know you don't believe this but these came THROUGH ME.  They are sacred messages , NOT from my imagination.
> People tend to believe only words from thousands of years ago and I don't want to undermine anyone's belief systems
> but Angels communicate with and appear to many souls of Earth now even more than in ancient times.
> ...


I sincerely believe these words came directly from Holy Angels. I do not deny it. What a blessing to be touched by them. I'm learning so much through reading your book (their words). Thank you!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 21, 2022)

A place to share your writing and works is called Medium.com  and that's where I recently have been writing my poems, etc.
It's a community of thousands of writers on a number of topics and a good way to share your work. You can even make money from your writing, if you're so inclined (you need 100 followers). Just a thought to the authors here.

For example, I've written a poem titled "Balanced Beauty" and you can see it here: https://medium.com/time-kapsule/balanced-beauty-bf6eb469f83b

People can clap to your work, or even respond to it. Sometimes they highlight your words if they like something.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 23, 2022)

I have finished reading the books by @Gaer and @john19485!! These are well written books.
I'm grateful I had a chance to meet you both online on SF and read your fine works!

I am amazed at how both are so courageous to share what you have gone through in your unique and larger-than life ways.

John, I was crying after reading what you went through in Vietnam. I'm proud to have known you, sir. People like you are what makes our country so great! My late husband was a captain in the army during that same time. He didn't go to Vietnam, though.

Gaer, I feel like I want to shout to the world about the valuable advice inside your book! Every page has a lot of wisdom. I particularly liked the questions and answers about love and marriage, etc. Love one another, and watch your words because they go out into the universe. So much to remember. I will be reading this for a long time! I plan to get your other book, too.

Today, my life is richer because of you too! I write this in humbleness and appreciation! You don't have to respond. I just wanted you to know this.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> A place to share your writing and works is called Medium.com  and that's where I recently have been writing my poems, etc.
> It's a community of thousands of writers on a number of topics and a good way to share your work. You can even make money from your writing, if you're so inclined (you need 100 followers). Just a thought to the authors here.
> 
> For example, I've written a poem titled "Balanced Beauty" and you can see it here: https://medium.com/time-kapsule/balanced-beauty-bf6eb469f83b
> ...


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 3, 2022)

*I have not written books, but if I may, I shall plug two written by real life friends. One is a bio, the other a cookbook

Tupelo’s Table Spoon: A collection of recipes written by a Mouse !: Boyle, Mrs Carole R: 9798577223007: AmazonSmile: Books

And this one written by the lady I used to work for. So yes, I am mentioned and pictured in the book
I May Have CP But It Doesn't Have Me: Henchen, Kimberly A.: 9781478778394: AmazonSmile: Books


 *


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have not written books, but if I may, I shall plug two written by real life friends. One is a bio, the other a cookbook
> 
> Tupelo’s Table Spoon: A collection of recipes written by a Mouse !: Boyle, Mrs Carole R: 9798577223007: AmazonSmile: Books
> 
> ...


They both look interesting!!


----------



## bowmore (Aug 3, 2022)

Not exactly a book, but a series of stories about trips we have taken, planes I have flown, and trains ridden on. Go to the trip story page to read them. Down at the bottom are some of my travels before I met my wife. Enjoy!
www.stevekathytravels.com


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Not exactly a book, but a series of stories about trips we have taken, planes I have flown, and trains ridden on. Go to the trip story page to read them. Down at the bottom are some of my before I met my wife. Enjoy!
> www.stevekathytravels.comtravels


Wooo that's impressive!  You do get around!!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2022)

I have a long-time online friend of 20 yrs. who writes under the name, Jennifer Cadgwith.
Her books are on Amazon. They are "cozy mysteries".



https://www.amazon.ca/Jennifer-Cadgwith/e/B07G7CH2BW/ref=dp_byline_cont_pop_ebooks_1

She will also be writing as Diana Stacy.


----------



## john19485 (Aug 3, 2022)

I put a small piece of my book on there, I have not had a real hard time, selling this book, but sometimes it slows down, at the store I had online, I sold a total of 5100, on Amazon, I have sold close to three hundred.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 4, 2022)

If I can be straightforward, my only purpose has been to try to get important information out there- not any personal recognition, page-views, or sales.  But although I've made numerous attempts during the last year or so, the fact that there's never been a single comment on any shows no one is really interested.  

Again, it's not about me, it's lack of interest in the subjects that I find extremely discouraging.  It makes me think I don't belong on this forum, except for the age factor.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> If I can be straightforward, my only purpose has been to try to get important information out there- not any personal recognition, page-views, or sales.  But although I've made numerous attempts during the last year or so, the fact that there's never been a single comment on any shows no one is really interested.
> 
> Again, it's not about me, it's lack of interest in the subjects that I find extremely discouraging.  It makes me think I don't belong on this forum, except for the age factor.


I feel the sam @JaniceM, about money not being the important thing.
I want to get the words of the angels out to the people. That's the important  goal.


----------



## john19485 (Aug 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> If I can be straightforward, my only purpose has been to try to get important information out there- not any personal recognition, page-views, or sales.  But although I've made numerous attempts during the last year or so, the fact that there's never been a single comment on any shows no one is really interested.
> 
> Again, it's not about me, it's lack of interest in the subjects that I find extremely discouraging.  It makes me think I don't belong on this forum, except for the age factor.


I like for you to give me idea's.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 11, 2022)

I recently found out that my novel _The Lion and the Nurse_ is now available for free on the Internet Library. Somehow, someone uploaded it there. I am tickled pink. That site has a lot of books on it, and they are all free to read. Just sign up to read and "borrow" the book. It's as simple as that. _The Lion and the Nurse_ is about a nurse who goes to Kos Island to nurse her ailing mother (who is also a matchmaker), and ends up falling in love. I tried to make it entertaining and funny. I have been to Kos Island a few times. It is located in the Dodecanese Islands of Greece. If you have a chance to read it, let me know what you think. Thanks! 

https://archive.org/details/lionnursenovel0000apos


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

john19485 said:


> I like for you to give me idea's.


Thank you!

(I'm typing this in a .doc to c/p, and hope the format is ok)

I currently have three books out there. There were two reasons I wrote this book. First, if my experiences can be helpful to someone else, it was worth writing. Second, I don't know anyone who has all the facts- the information in this book- so I believed it was time I "had my say" to clear up misunderstandings.

When I was a young child, I already knew there was something wrong with my mother- other people didn't do the things she did, didn't act the way she acted. Much later, I concluded she had Narcissistic Personality Disorder. While she had all the characteristics, the most troublesome were her sense of entitlement over other people and to other people's lives, and total lack of empathy that ranged from scary to sickening. Her mother shared those characteristics.

My mother occasionally remarked that she'd wanted two kids, and had two kids. When I showed up many years later, I guess the inconvenience accounted for a comment she made throughout the years: "I own your life! I bought it!"



She prided herself on her ability to make anyone believe anything- no matter how outrageous. Not only did she often say so, I knew of some almighty scams she came up with to get what she wanted out of some other people, and, as they were much older than I, solid citizens, well-liked and well-known in their communities, I knew I didn't stand a chance.

Her sense of entitlement to my life came down to one goal: that I would never leave her house, that I'd take on her responsibilities in her home until either one of us died. Her con to achieve that goal was to make people believe I was incapable of living on my own and having an independent life.

Stunned to this day about how people can be so gullible, she managed to get people to believe I was intellectually-substandard, grossly immoral, and very lazy. During my earliest years, she started by presenting me as Different- that I was not like other people, and could not have the opportunities they had.

The first situation I was aware of: when my older siblings were small children, they were sent to Sunday School, but I was denied the opportunity when I reached the appropriate age. Next, she pressured me to mispronounce words; I was praised when I complied, but when I refused and said words correctly she'd retort "Who do you think you are?!" and "You think you're really something, don't you?!" Mispronouncing words was the reason I lost a second-grade spelling bee.
She also encouraged me to use baby-talk throughout elementary school.


Cons and scams went on throughout the years and decades. Shortly after I graduated from high school, my father's attitude and behavior toward me changed. Throughout my childhood and teenage years he'd been a good father, so it was scary when he turned into a male version of her. My eldest brother and I had a compatible plan: when I finished school, I could live with him and he would put me through college. I guess I somehow knew this would not happen. Although I'd been legal age in my home state for more than three years, I needed police assistance to safely get myself and some belongings out of her house.

In one instance I was scammed by a much-older cousin; on two other occasions I fell for my mother's scams. Regardless of age or time-frame, threats continued: threats of physical violence, but, worse, "if you ever dare cross me, I'll convince the authorities you're not quite right, and have you put away." When I had kids- even when the oldest was on the way, not yet born, she began using them against me, too. If I were to do anything other than what she demanded, she'd misrepresent me as an unfit mother and take my children away from me.

Even when I was on the opposite side of the country, she always found individuals in my location that would go along with what she wanted. When I was nearby, her two main requirements were that I not get a job so I could save up money to move, and that I not associate with anyone outside the family because old friends or neighbors might see what was going on and help me. The only person on my side was my aunt who was supportive, compassionate, and helped as much as she could, but she was very much afraid of my mother (her younger sister).

When I was young, I'd had pen-pals- many, many of them. It occurred to me perhaps individuals who weren't involved in this mess might have advice, so I started this practice again. However, it didn't occur to me there was a difference: my youthful pen-pals talked about music and similar interests, but those I began writing to when I was middle-aged had much different lifestyles than myself. Yet, if you're in a desperate situation and someone offers hope, it's like a life-raft tossed to a drowning person- you don't know it's not a life-raft until it's too late. As I explain it: if you look for answers in the wrong places, you'll find the wrong answers. One pen-pal- a woman around my age- agreed my life sucked, and I deserved better. She said my life could change for the better, but there was something I must do: I must 'work the Twelve Steps.' So, although I'd never used drugs, didn't have a drinking problem and hadn't even had a drink in more than six years, I followed her advice, and, an expression I'd heard in the past, went from the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

1. Long before I wrote this article https://medium.com/@c.a.sheckels/recovered-memories-learning-from-the-past-268aab93863e I wrote a post on this subject. I think it included a link to an online news magazine that covered one specific case. After I noticed the post had had well over 200 views, without a single comment, I gave up.


2. I wrote this article https://discover.hubpages.com/politics/Housing-Programs-Helpful-or-Harmful mainly to expose an agency that is using a housing-for-homeless program. However, this is not simply a local issue, it's backfiring all around the United States. I included links to articles written by a journalist who works with a housing agency in New York, but have also read articles by personal bloggers and addiction specialists.
Although I wouldn't know who the person was, only one member was interested enough to read it.


3. A member posted interesting, important information on cults; various others contributed information. While most appeared to be copy/pastes from sites like Wiki, my contribution was the introduction from one of my books (not the one I'm mentioning here). Yet there wasn't a single comment.


4. What bothered me the most: I posted a poem I'd written long ago about a local tragedy; although I didn't include names or details of the crime, an innocent teenager who would never have harmed anyone was 'taken in' by a group of individuals in their twenties. He believed they were his friends. One of these individuals slit his throat, and when that didn't kill him they beat and stabbed him til he was dead.
This is the most violent environment I've ever been in, and this crime was only one example. I deleted the poem because nobody said anything, seemed no one thought it was interesting enough to comment on.


I just get very discouraged when it seems no one cares about serious problems that are going on.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Thank you!
> 
> (I'm typing this in a .doc to c/p, and hope the format is ok)
> 
> ...


First of all, congratulations on writing your book, @JaniceM! It takes courage to write about this! I have experienced narcissistic personalities in my life and can relate very well! I am sorry you went through this in your life.  At the same time, I am glad you were able to put this into words and share it with others who would benefit from it. I would be interested in reading your book(s), if possible.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> 1. Long before I wrote this article https://medium.com/@c.a.sheckels/recovered-memories-learning-from-the-past-268aab93863e I wrote a post on this subject. I think it included a link to an online news magazine that covered one specific case. After I noticed the post had had well over 200 views, without a single comment, I gave up.
> 
> 
> 2. I wrote this article https://discover.hubpages.com/politics/Housing-Programs-Helpful-or-Harmful mainly to expose an agency that is using a housing-for-homeless program. However, this is not simply a local issue, it's backfiring all around the United States. I included links to articles written by a journalist who works with a housing agency in New York, but have also read articles by personal bloggers and addiction specialists.
> ...


I understand the feeling when we post our poetry or writing and get no comments or feedback! You might want to consider joining a local writing group of like-minded people who will get to know you and can provide feedback and encouragement. I have done that.  But no matter if you get comments or not, that shouldn't stop you from writing, because many times famous authors and poets were not read and yet they kept writing -  people were just not ready for them or the topic was painful, or whatever. It was an internal desire to write that drove them on. They did not really depend on external rewards. Often, long after they passed, did the authors and poets become famous. So I would recommend for you to keep writing your poetry. Make a portfolio of it. Gather at least 60-80 poems, and then make a poetry book. I don't know if you've written a poetry book or not, but these are my thoughts. Good luck with your writing!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2022)

Hey @JaniceM I read both of the articles you provided the links to.  You are a good writer, and a logical thinker.  Even handed, I saw no strong bias, but still good critical analysis.  We need more media folks like you!



JaniceM said:


> What bothered me the most: I posted a poem I'd written long ago about a local tragedy; ... I deleted the poem because nobody said anything, seemed no one thought it was interesting enough to comment on.


Don't assume that, stories like this one can be hard to comment on, hard to think about, and hard to form a coherent response that does the story justice.  I know when someone posts something like that here I can be at a loss of words to respond, but it does not mean I don't care.  Why not post your poem on SF?


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I understand the feeling when we post our poetry or writing and get no comments or feedback! You might want to consider joining a local writing group of like-minded people who will get to know you and can provide feedback and encouragement. I have done that.  But no matter if you get comments or not, that shouldn't stop you from writing, because many times famous authors and poets were not read and yet they kept writing -  people were just not ready for them or the topic was painful, or whatever. It was an internal desire to write that drove them on. They did not really depend on external rewards. Often, long after they passed, did the authors and poets become famous. So I would recommend for you to keep writing your poetry. Make a portfolio of it. Gather at least 60-80 poems, and then make a poetry book. I don't know if you've written a poetry book or not, but these are my thoughts. Good luck with your writing!


One thing I've learned is I cannot do creative writing on a computer, so that's the main reason I stopped because I can't write by hand anymore.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Hey @JaniceM I read both of the articles you provided the links to.  You are a good writer, and a logical thinker.  Even handed, I saw no strong bias, but still good critical analysis.  We need more media folks like you!
> 
> 
> Don't assume that, stories like this one can be hard to comment on, hard to think about, and hard to form a coherent response that does the story justice.  I know when someone posts something like that here I can be at a loss of words to respond, but it does not mean I don't care.  Why not post your poem on SF?


I did post it here a few months ago.

Thank you for the compliments on the articles!  I do appreciate it!  
In the distant past, I worked for in-print newspapers;  for many years I've been working for online companies, but since covid started work ranges from rare to nonexistent.  
Occasionally I come up with ideas for articles;  Medium and Hubpages are the only places I found to post them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I did post it here a few months ago.


I must have missed it, please provide a link or post again.  I am interested.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I must have missed it, please provide a link or post again.  I am interested.


I deleted it.  I do have a copy around here (apartment) someplace.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I deleted it.  I do have a copy around here (apartment) someplace.


Well, post it if you are comfortable and its not too much trouble.  I will read it!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Well, post it if you are comfortable and its not too much trouble.  I will read it!


Will do- when I find it.  Thanks!!

edited to add:  I stopped writing structured poetry when I was in my mid-twenties.  While books and articles are for "people"- anyone who is interested, that is-  creative writing was for "myself," a creative outlet.  So I'm not claiming it's good writing.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Thank you!
> 
> (I'm typing this in a .doc to c/p, and hope the format is ok)
> 
> ...


Do you have a link where we can get your book?


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Well, post it if you are comfortable and its not too much trouble.  I will read it!



City Streets  


In the field of stone and concrete
Each day new frozen footsteps
Trudge the remainder of his blood
Into oblivion.
The jungle as if a tombstone
Graceless wonder hiding forgotten names
Faces carved into no one's memory
Those who lived and died
Without a voice.

How in any vision of reality
Where the continuation of life and
Threat of death being near the same
Could the former be but stark emptiness
The latter as a preferable end
In an unmoving swirl of helplessness
That eats away at the soul
And erodes the will to live.

And the godless and self-proclaimed godly alike
They turn their heads and turn away
The sight of broken birds and fallen angels
Gnawing at their lack of conscience to care.

One more death, to them, is like
Another dried leaf..
Crunched under sturdy boots of apathy
And blown away in the wind.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 14, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Not exactly a book, but a series of stories about trips we have taken, planes I have flown, and trains ridden on. Go to the trip story page to read them. Down at the bottom are some of my travels before I met my wife. Enjoy!
> www.stevekathytravels.com


@bowmore, I just finished reading:

The 8-day Mexican Rivier cruise during New Years 2016-17 was Fascinating! Wonderful photos! I felt as if I were there! I liked the ending with the green flash and "matters of the heart." Well written!
http://www.stevekathytravels.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/newyear2016.pdf

Interesting reading about your flying and the photos!
http://www.stevekathytravels.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/t6.pdf

When I get a chance, will read the other stories. By the way, the photo of you and your wife is lovely!


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> City Streets
> 
> 
> In the field of stone and concrete
> ...


Your poem was full of imagery and the mood was dark ("unmoving swirl of helplessness" and "erodes the will to live."). I can picture the city streets and the concrete "jungle." It makes one pause and think. Thank you for sharing, @JaniceM. What would be a solution to this? Have you written a poem suggesting hope to those living in this "jungle" or to those who could help, how to help those in need? Just a thought.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 14, 2022)

I love seeing the books members here have written. I will look into ordering some. I hope management allows this sharing..though I do not see why anyone would object!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Do you have a link where we can get your book?


Thus blows my anonymity.. LOL 

It hasn't yet reached Amazon, but some places it can be found:
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/god-and-the-spelling-bee-ca-sheckels/1138631094?ean=9781716708008
https://www.lulu.com/shop/ca-shecke...perback/product-wqev9j.html?page=1&pageSize=4

It's only available in paperback, as I couldn't figure out how to format e-books no matter how long I tried.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2022)

Thanks @JaniceM I appreciate the chance to read it.  I agree with @palides2021 it is full of imagery, makes it feel real.  But sad and dark, I suppose that is how you felt when you wrote it.  Particularly poignant that its a true story, someone you knew.

You are good at this, very good.  And as I suspected I think it is a hard thing to find the right words to respond to something like this, but don't assume that means people aren't reading and appreciating it.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks @JaniceM I appreciate the chance to read it.  I agree with @palides2021 it is full of imagery, makes feel real.  But sad and dark, I suppose that is how you felt when you wrote it.  Particularly poignant that its a true story, someone you knew.
> 
> You are good at this, very good.  And as I suspected I think it is a hard thing to find the right words to respond to something like this, but don't assume that means people aren't reading and appreciating it.


It was the first time I knew anyone who was murdered.  A couple of years earlier, I'd also met one of the individuals who killed him.  So it hit me hard.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> It was the first time I knew anyone who was murdered. A couple of years earlier, I'd also met one of the individuals who killed him. So it hit me hard.


I can only imagine; I have never known anyone who was murdered...


----------

